
Mental health in startups – Facebook page – pls like and share - jd_routledge
https://www.facebook.com/mhinstartups/
======
jd_routledge
Hi Everyone, Following on from the writing I've been doing on mental health in
startups - I've decided to create a facebook page dedicated to the topic too.

The aim is to provide a place to share public and anonymous stories from
people going through the same issues. I'm hoping this goes some way to raising
awareness on mental health and removing the stigma.

Please like and share the page.

Thanks, James

